# Less Expensive way to Airplay for tinkerers



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://lifehacker.com/5978594/turn-a-raspberry-pi-into-an-airplay-receiver-for-streaming-music-in-your-living-room?tag=raspberry-pi

I ordered one of these Raspberry pi's to try out Airplay to my speakers in the basement when I workout. May not be worth the effort vs buying an Apple TV, but it should be fun and it can be used for other things by switching out the SD card

http://gizmodo.com/5889245/five-things-you-can-do-with-the-new-raspberry-pi


----------

